# Audi S4



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Hey guys need some advice. Need a bigger car than the TT for work, and due to the amount of mileage I will be doing it needs to be comfortable and have some decent performance behind it (So I don't get bored :lol: ). Anyway moving onto point, is it just me or does the S4 seem less "special" now since the RS4 has been around. Failing this, anybody got any decent alternatives, stuck in an area I don't really know much about here! 8)

Anyway thanks in advance for any advice/guidance/input.

Tom


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

I'd go for either an A2 or an A Class as they haven't be restricted to 155mph :wink:

The S4 is a nice car although if you're paying that sum I'd stretch for an RS4 - different kettle of fish entirely.

Horses for courses though. Scotty for example may disagree but each for their own.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Good point, there is a lovely Metro round the corner at only Â£350. Call me crazy but im fairly sure there is no 155 limit on this either :lol:

Just got the feeling about stretching to an RS4 that it's a lot more money to spend on something which essentially I will only use for work.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

If it is just for work, but you still want something reasonably quick then I would try a 3.0 Tdi Quattro. Longer range, so you don't have to get out the car and fill it up so often and less likely to get forced into the traffic lights Grand Prix by the local boy racers.

A 3Litre BM will do the same thing.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

ag said:


> If it is just for work, but you still want something reasonably quick then I would try a *3.0 Tdi Quattro.* Longer range, so you don't have to get out the car and fill it up so often and less likely to get forced into the traffic lights Grand Prix by the local boy racers.
> 
> A 3Litre BM will do the same thing.


Good suggestion. Just make sure you go for an S-Line model as, IMHO, it looks a tad nicer than an S4.

If you can afford the fuel, and I'm assuming you can if you're considering an S4, then I'd also have a look at the petrol 3.0 Quattro S-Line.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Not trying to be funny, but have you considered the new BMW 3 series coupe? That car looks great and the 335i seems to be something special. It will handle amazingly either...


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Just think that the new 3 series coupe looks awfull though. Really like the idea of a diesel though, seen as it's going to be put through about 50K a year and this will save a fortune on fuel. I really don't know what to do, and don't want to be using the TT for same purpose so would like to get sorted quickly.

Oh well, I'm sure something will come a long, a nice vectra or something :roll: , or not


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

TSCN said:


> Just think that the new 3 series coupe looks awfull though. Really like the idea of a diesel though, seen as it's going to be put through about 50K a year and this will save a fortune on fuel. I really don't know what to do, and don't want to be using the TT for same purpose so would like to get sorted quickly.
> 
> Oh well, I'm sure something will come a long, a nice vectra or something :roll: , or not


50k a year would defo point me towards a diesel.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

But i've still got the "tractor" view on a diesel. I know that's just not true anymore it's just me being crazy I guess. Does a big diesel A4 have the same "image" as a big petrol A4/S4? I really want something that's a little bit special.

Tom


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

TSCN said:


> But i've still got the "tractor" view on a diesel. I know that's just not true anymore it's just me being crazy I guess. Does a big diesel A4 have the same "image" as a big petrol A4/S4? I really want something that's a little bit special.
> 
> Tom


Make it special. The difference in cost between a new S4 and a new A4 3.0TDi would allow you to have a high spec model and also pay the Â£1500 for an Audi exclusive paint finish - will stand out as much, if not more than an S4 especially with a nice wheel combo.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Such as bright orange :lol:

Seriously though what kind of "special" colour would be any good over say the deep met black?

Tom


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

There is a new white colour launched by Audi - Its call Ebyss white although my spelling may be wrong.

I've seen an A3 and an A6 in it - with the few white cars on the road it is a real headturner.

I'd love either an A6 3.0TDI Tip Q or an S6 in it [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Teehee said:


> I'd love either an A6 3.0TDI Tip Q or an S6 in it [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


So now I'm buying you one as well [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

TSCN said:


> Teehee said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love either an A6 3.0TDI Tip Q or an S6 in it [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> ...


I never mentionned the MMI, Sat Nav and BOSE.

Oh bugger!


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Teehee said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Teehee said:
> ...


You see I've gone an ordered already, should have got them into the first post


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Where abouts in Lincolnshire are you anyway?

I'm up in North Scotland but still have a house nr Sherwood Forest.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Lincoln itself mate. Well actually not strictly true. I originally come from Spalding (about 40ish miles away) but now live here with my girlfriend, although still own and rent out the place in Spalding. Way a way in Scotland, bit different I'd say than from Notts. Can't knock it though, her family are all from up that way, not sure where though.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

TSCN said:


> Lincoln itself mate. Well actually not strictly true. I originally come from Spalding (about 40ish miles away) but now live here with my girlfriend, although still own and rent out the place in Spalding. Way a way in Scotland, bit different I'd say than from Notts. Can't knock it though, her family are all from up that way, not sure where though.


I liked living down south but Scotland was always a pipe dream and materialised last year. As the house down south was the first home we bought I couldn't bring myself to sell it.

Scotland (at least up north - can't speak for all areas) is a different way of life and (against all stereotypes) I actually find alot of little things that make England seem backwards - eg. Supermarkets are open 24/7 inc Sundays and little things like this.

Do you use Lincoln Audi? Is the service manager still called Adrian - I'm sure that was his name???


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

I've always used Boston as it was nearer to Spalding and I tend to stick with what I know. Never had a problem with them. Used Lincoln for the MkII order (and for the hopefull A/S4 order as well) however not had any contact with Adrian yet, will let you know when I find out if it is him or not though.

Tom


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

If your doing 50k miles a year i wouldnt go for a S4/RS4. Will cost you a fortune in fuel. However if you can afford it then go for it. I get around 22mpg with the RS4 on motorway trips with the aircon on. That goes up to about 25mpg without the Aircon on. I think these figures are similer to an S4 also.

The A4 3.0 Tdi is a nice car. Get the s-line kit fitted and it will look good. They dont hang about either. One tried to play with me on the way back from Warwick. I found myself having to drop a gear to get away from him.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> If your doing 50k miles a year i wouldnt go for a S4/RS4. Will cost you a fortune in fuel. However if you can afford it then go for it. I get around 22mpg with the RS4 on motorway trips with the aircon on. That goes up to about 25mpg without the Aircon on. I think these figures are similer to an S4 also.
> 
> The A4 3.0 Tdi is a nice car. Get the s-line kit fitted and it will look good. They dont hang about either. One tried to play with me on the way back from Warwick. I found myself having to drop a gear to get away from him.


Ok then so anybody kind enough to lend five minutes because I'm beginning to confuse myself. In an average year (50K Miles) how much would I be looking to save fuel wise with a 3.0TDI A4 rather than an S4 or 3.0 Petrol A4? Approximately anyway.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

In petrol your probably looking at around 10k a year. if derv your lokking at around half that.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> In petrol your probably looking at around 10k a year. if derv your lokking at around half that.


And in taxi fares? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Teehee said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > In petrol your probably looking at around 10k a year. if derv your lokking at around half that.
> ...


100 000k  That would be based on taking someone on a 50k journey. Which would be nice. But 50k off running about and seperate pick ups then your only looking at half that.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

So why not an S8 then rather than the RS4.

More business cards in phoneboxes me thinks


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Teehee said:


> So why not an S8 then rather than the RS4.
> 
> More business cards in phoneboxes me thinks


Oh if i was cabbing in the RS4 hmm tht would have to be 200 000k The insurance would rip the ass out off me with public liability.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Could you imagine letting a drunk stranger into the back of an RS4.

I'd have interior rear view mirrors plastered all over the front windscreen, side windows and the back windscreen together with a bit snarling rottweiler strapped into the rear centre seat trained on the command of 'kill'.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Teehee said:


> Could you imagine letting a drunk stranger into the back of an RS4.
> 
> I'd have interior rear view mirrors plastered all over the front windscreen, side windows and the back windscreen together with a bit snarling rottweiler strapped into the rear centre seat trained on the command of 'kill'.


Eh? I have that in all my cabs.  Plus the drivers all carry Maglites. If they need to lighten the atmosphere.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Drifted a bit but thanks :lol:


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

I agree about the A4 3.0Tdi, very impressive car as standard, Glasgow Audi had an MTM tuned demonstartor which had 275bhp (new model can make 285bhp !!) and 529Nm of torque and it felt as fast if not faster than the S4 i drove. And as it was done through an audi dealer they would honour any warranty claims.

You can even spec it with the recaro's from an S4 and as someone else said individual paint, making it a very special car.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Sorry Tom.

All I would say is when you test drive a diesel do so with a clear mind and not any type of prejudice.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Well I have driven diesels before, girlfriends got a 1.5dCi Megane but not performance diesels. Thats my worry. Can a diesel really be a performance car? And before I get any R10 stuff thats hardly the same thing is it? 

Tom


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

IMO yes they can.

When I first moved upto Scotland last year my wife stayed in England for 3 months whilst we bought a house up here. During this time I used an A6 3.0 TDi Tip Q to do the 1,000 mile round trips at the weekends and each and everytime I felt as fresh as a daisy when I arrived at either end.

At don't worry about the performance either, I could do 65-70% of the journey on a full tank of fuel and the 3 points I got on one of my runs would evidence that I wasn't doing the journey for the scenery :wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Ah but then there's the (and really really not meaning to offend anybody here) "old man diesel" thing. I mean I'm only 19, dare I recruit to diesel already? It'll be an automatic (and again really really not meaning to offend any DSG / S-Tronic users) next! :roll:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Just see it as Â£5k saved for beer.

That should ease any concerns of a 19 year old :lol:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Teehee said:


> Just see it as Â£5k saved for beer.
> 
> That should ease any concerns of a 19 year old :lol:


You see, thats what I need, now your talking my language [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

it must be an awful dilema for a 19 year old to be trying to choose between several Â£35k+ cars!

At that age, my biggest problem was hoping that the string that was holding my MG's exhaust on didn't break.......


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

TTwiggy said:


> it must be an awful dilema for a 19 year old to be trying to choose between several Â£35k+ cars!


Tell me about it, what a dilema lol. Oh well, I guess I'll cope, one day at a time. :lol: There is just a hell of a lot to say about working for yourself I guess. :wink:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

As an, ahem, enthusiastic S4 owner, I think that if you have any doubts, you probably don't really want an S4. They aren't remotely flash, they are very costly to run etc but if you want one, nothing else will do, not an RS4, nothing.

I always laugh when the old "M3 or S4" argument is made - I wouldn't want an M3, I'd be surprised if anyone with an M3 covets my car.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

vernan said:


> As an, ahem, enthusiastic S4 owner, I think that if you have any doubts, you probably don't really want an S4. They aren't remotely flash, they are very costly to run etc but if you want one, nothing else will do, not an RS4, nothing.
> 
> I always laugh when the old "M3 or S4" argument is made - I wouldn't want an M3, I'd be surprised if anyone with an M3 covets my car.


The plot thickens. I'm so stuck now lol


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

At 19 years of age, I'd be more worried about the insurance cost before anything else. :wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> At 19 years of age, I'd be more worried about the insurance cost before anything else. :wink:


Insure it through the business and it's not "too" bad. Still expensive but I'd rather pay it than scrimp and be driving around in some heap of rubbish


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

TSCN said:


> The plot thickens. I'm so stuck now lol


Although I'm being slightly simplistic - I was talking about the cab. The avant's a different kettle of fish, the only choice for a really decent quick estate (I'm not counting the 535d M-sport as I test drove it and felt that I'd have to buy braces and start a property "solutions" company to even stand next to it). I test drove lots of cars earlier this year. Nothing came close to an S4.

The cab's an auto, the avant's a manual, so my reasonably informed full two penn'orth:

+s
fast. Really properly fast
not flash
nice to look at
an Audi
not an A6 (I've driven an S6 V10 and didn't like it)
costs less than an RS4, does 95% of the job (yes, I have driven an RS4 :wink: )

-s
not flash
auto not that good, TBH
cab window sticks down
front radiators fail (OK if you're in warranty)
recaros (in avant) not that good for long journeys - cab has better sports seats
drink fuel at an alarming rate. Really.

Not sure that helps, but I got to talk about cars I know about, so all good.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

If you are considering a diesel what about the A6 "Le Mans" edition 3.0 TDI with all the trimmings. Looks good


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

For 50k miles a year you'd be nutts to buy and run an S4. Regardless of whether you are willing to fuel the 4.2 V8 (nice lump btw) or not, the cars range is simply too short and you would forever be at a fuel station.

However nice the cars show room and kerb appeal, it's the stuff like range and seat comfort on long journies - always an A4 weakness, that will err long after you have got over the wonderful understated styling, cool image and all those wonderfull attributes.

Stopping every 250 miles for fuel will mean approx 200 stops over one year. At 10 mins a stop thats approx 33 hours at the pump. Twice as many as you will spend with a diesel. Still at least you can ease those numb thighs and aching back that you will have. :wink:

An S line A4 3.0 tdi or better a 335d touring m sport will cover those miles more quickly (15 hours less stoppage time) , cheaply and we havnt even got onto likely scary residual values of a one year old 50K S4.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Ok it looks like diesel for me then. Just driven a 3.0TDI Manual A4 - very very fast, especially when at 70/80 and put your foot to the floor. So much torque! Well I think I've made my mind up on this now so the only thing left to do is consider which really bizarre colour to have it in so that I can stand out a little.

Maybe I should have it sign written with the compan logo and contact details. I think not! :lol: So come on then? Colour choice. I want something different but tastefull i.e not neon orange or something.

Tom


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

I was thinking of the same thing before i went for my truck

I thought an A4 Avant would look good in Amethyst Grey










have a look on this thread might give you some ideas for audi colours

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=23262&highlight=purple


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> An S line A4 3.0 tdi or better a 335d touring m sport will cover those miles more quickly (15 hours less stoppage time) , cheaply and we havnt even got onto likely scary residual values of a one year old 50K S4.


I agree with Gary.

In fact I was considering a 335d touring M sport but they're only auto!

Earlier in the thread someone said it's probably worth paying the extra for the RS4. It depends how you'll use the car. The RS4 is a faster, more agile car but you have to push on to find that difference.

If I didn't have the current car then I probably wouldn't go for an RS4 (due to the cost) or the current S4 (due to the depreciation).

When the new A4 comes out (only a couple of years) then the B7 prices will be hit hard. The older cars obviously less so as they'll already have lost loads!

It's hard to recommend a particular car as I don't know what it's meant to do for you. :?


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > An S line A4 3.0 tdi or better a 335d touring m sport will cover those miles more quickly (15 hours less stoppage time) , cheaply and we havnt even got onto likely scary residual values of a one year old 50K S4.
> ...


Ok for me: A comfatable fast long distance cruiser that will see me through my businsess miles effortlessly but still murder anything usual at the lights. Tricky one but it also needs to be practical i.e. big enough to fit all my stuff in and haul this about all the time without killing it. And it needs to be reliable enough so that I know whenever I get into it and turn the key, no matter how far away from home I am, that it will get me own. I basically want the perfect car lol.

Tom


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

If white doesn't instinctively put you off try to trace a car in Ebyss white - it really does stand out from the crowd.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Teehee said:


> If white doesn't instinctively put you off try to trace a car in Ebyss white - it really does stand out from the crowd.


Yea you said earlier in the post - been looking for a car in colour ever since lol, There is an A3 in Peterborough Audi which I think could be it, white but really stands out.

Tom


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> it must be an awful dilema for a 19 year old to be trying to choose between several Â£35k+ cars!
> 
> At that age, my biggest problem was hoping that the string that was holding my MG's exhaust on didn't break.......


I had string holding a rear passenger door closed on my skoda 120L. Ah the memories...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Carlos said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > it must be an awful dilema for a 19 year old to be trying to choose between several Â£35k+ cars!
> ...


I was busy trying to stop the rear wheel arches on my Mk1 Escort disappearing with regular applications of body filler - and then enjoying the interesting handling of a Hydrolastic suspension Mini 1275 GT (that was just in the winter tho, I had a CB550 for the summer 8) )

Oh btw I think it is Ibis White - and I know of 2 Mk2 TTs ordered in this colour at least - one the PR Director of Audi UK, the other one is somone on here (but not Wak :wink: )


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Carlos said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > it must be an awful dilema for a 19 year old to be trying to choose between several Â£35k+ cars!
> ...


I was busy trying to stop the rear wheel arches on my Mk1 Escort disappearing with regular applications of body filler - and then enjoying the interesting handling of a Hydrolastic suspension Mini 1275 GT (that was just in the winter tho, I had a CB550 for the summer 8) )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I can remember my auntie's mini having a string as a door handle


----------

